# I love M&K!



## Drumzerbe (Jul 20, 2009)

My current HT set-up includes the following:

Denon 5803 AVR
M&K MX350MKII sub
M&K S-150 l, c, r
M&K SS-150 sl & sr
M&K S1 stands complete x 2
Acoustic Research Masters Series speaker cable
Panasonic TCL 37 G1 37"class LCD
Comprehensive XHD X1300 Series HDMI to HDMI Cable
Phillips DVD Player
Sony PS3 - Games, Blue ray, etc.

Soon to come:

Oppo BD83 Blue Ray Disc player! (Can't Wait!!)
Original M&K S-150 or SS150 X 2 for Surround back channels (haven't decided which the budget will allow.)


----------

